# Kiểm soát việc sử dụng máy tính của trẻ nhỏ



## thuphan001 (3/1/22)

Dịch bệnh COVID-19 khiến cho nhiều hoạt động bị ngừng trệ, đặc biệt là ngành giáo dục vì phải thực hiện giãn cách xã hội khá lâu. Để khắc phục khó khăn giai đoạn đầu, ngành giáo dục đã đề xuất giải pháp lùi thời gian kết thúc năm học. Nhưng tình hình dịch COVID-19 vẫn diễn biến phức tạp và khó lường nên nhiều trường đẩy mạnh triển khai áp dụng phương pháp dạy và học online để đảm bảo tiến độ học tập của học sinh, sinh viên.






Hình thức dạy và học online đang được các trường đại học thúc đẩy phát triển nhằm đáp ứng nhu cầu học tập ngày càng đa dạng của mọi đối tượng người học. Dạy và học online là một xu thế tất yếu mà các nước trên thế giới cũng như Việt Nam hướng tới. Trong thời đại 4.0 hiện nay, nhiều người có xu hướng lựa chọn học online bởi cách học thuận tiện, linh hoạt về thời gian lẫn địa điểm.

Học trực tuyến đem lại cho chúng ta rất nhiều lợi ích tuy nhiên nó cũng vẫn còn rất nhiều vẫn đề bất cập, nổi cộm trong số đó phải kể đến vấn đề thiếu tập trung và dễ bị phân tâm của các bạn học sinh trong quá trình học online khiến cho việc học không thực sự trở nên hiêu quả. Nguyên nhân không phải vì bạn lười biếng hay ham vui, mà do não bộ của bạn đang bị chi phối, đã điều khiển hành vi và ý thức của bạn. Học trực tuyến là bạn thường xuyên phải làm việc với máy tính hoặc smartphone, bạn rất dễ bị phân tâm khi có một tin nhắn đến, một cuộc gọi điện hay bạn nhìn thấy một bài báo thú vị hiển thị trên màn hình. Có những thứ “hấp dẫn” bạn nhiều hơn là việc học khi bạn đang ngồi trước màn hình máy tính

*Phần mềm chặn web đen, game online, bảo vệ và giám sát trẻ học trực tuyến hiệu quả và hot nhất hiện nay – Phần mềm diệt web đen VAPU.*

VAPU với hơn 10 năm phát triển đã được hàng trăm ngàn bậc phụ huynh sử dụng, hơn 30.000 web đen và game online bị chặn, có các tính năng ưu việt:

- Cài đặt khung giờ con được sử dụng máy tính

- Cài đặt khung giờ con được phép vào mạng

- Tự động chặn tất cả web đen, web s**, game online

- Tự động khoá các Game offline cài trên máy tính (New!)

- Tuỳ chọn chặn mạng xã hội Facebook, youtube

- Theo dõi nhật ký truy cập Internet của con

- Tự động chụp ảnh màn hình máy tính và gửi email báo cáo hàng ngày cho bố mẹ

- Tự động cập nhật danh sách web đen, game online trên mạng hàng ngày về máy bằng hệ thống AI từ máy chủ.

- Và nhiều tính năng khác







VAPU là giải pháp hữu hiệu giúp cho các bậc phụ huynh hoàn toàn yên tâm để cho con sử dụng internet đúng mục đích, giúp lành mạnh hóa môi trường internet học đường. Sản phẩm đến nay đã được hàng chục nghìn khách hàng đón nhận và cài đặt cho máy tính tại gia đình và trường học trên cả nước

Giá sử dụng #FULL_TÍNH_NĂNG chỉ #500K cho 12 tháng - chỉ 42K mỗi tháng. Hãy liên hệ ngay để có được giải pháp bảo vệ con yêu của bạn !

>>> VAPU cam kết: 
 Dùng thử full chức năng miễn phí ! 
 Cài đặt trực tiếp, hỗ trợ kĩ thuật 24/7 ! 
 Hoàn tiền ngay nếu không hài lòng về sản phẩm !
---------
☎ Liên hệ :
Mr. Thắng - 0983.815.978


----------

